# SSRI + certain vitamins = serotonin syndrome?



## Chuwey (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone know why this happens to me? I can't figure it out other than to associate it with serotonin syndrome. I take 10mg lexapro a day; in the past, I've taken 30mg of cymbalta instead. Either way, there are certain vitamins that, if I take too much of them (even just the RDA), make me really agitated and anxious. My body temperature goes through the roof also. The vitamins that I know do this for sure include Vitamin D, Vitamin B, and Calcium. 

I have tried coming off of the lexapro completely while taking these vitamins to see what happened but found myself very anxious. I've thought about trying 5mg lexapro a day (even though it'd be hard to cut it into quarter pills), but I'm hesitant to do so without knowing what it is I'm dealing with.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

what do vitamins have to do with serotonin? I don't see the connection.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

swim said:


> what do vitamins have to do with serotonin? I don't see the connection.


Yea me neither. You sure its not just a "side effect"? "Antidepressants" are dirty drugs.
I believe side effects occur because its your body's way of reacting to unnatural drugs. I wish I could help, but Its hard with so limited information.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Lexapro disolves in water to reduce to smaller doses. Example half a water bottle for 5mg etc.


----------



## Chuwey (Dec 9, 2011)

It might have nothing to do with serotonin, it's just that when I read about mild serotonin syndrome it seems similar to what I experience. I don't know why it happens or what the connection is, but I do know that it happens consistently, and as far as I can tell it only happens when I am on an SSRI (or I guess an SNRI like cymbalta). And I know that if I keep my intake of these vitamins/minerals low, I feel fine. But yeah, it's definitely weird, and no doctor I've spoken too understands it. One doctor thought it had to do with an imbalance of calcium channels, but I didn't really follow him.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

How has the SRI meds been working for you? I personally hate them but each to their own. I fail to see how calcium and B vits (especially at RDA levels) would interact with SRI's to cause the effects you mention. I think you are mistaken.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

If a drug gives you side effects don't take it. Serotonin syndrome is very rare, you will likely end up in the hospital if you get it.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah when I talked to an ER doc about it last time I came in and my heart was going crazy, had migraines, high temperature and neck pain, anxiety, he just told me that I didn't have SS and that if I did, I'd be a complete ****ing mess.

He was like, people that have SS are just completely all over the place and demented. There should be no borderline Serotonin syndrome, you either have it or you don't.

And you probably wouldn't be typing on this forum if you did.

Sounds like b vitamins making you 1) anxious 2) hot (from niacin flushing)


----------



## Chuwey (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, I'll admit I've no idea whether my personal situation is related to too much serotonin (it's just a hunch), but I respectfully disagree with the proposition that serotonin syndrome is something you either have or don't have, and that it necessarily requires hospitalization. That's bogus.

Serotonin works on a scale, and there naturally are levels that constitute borderline serotonin syndrome. Maybe we can agree if we drop the word "syndrome" and just go with too much serotonin, which I think we can agree can cause anxiety and hyperthermia.


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had Serotonin Syndrome twice. The I almost died kind of Serotonin Syndrome. I've also had a less severe version once where I went to the hospital but they didn't actually do anything. The less severe version was me POURING sweat and when I was laying down my legs would convulse randomly. I've had a even less severe version where I was very hot and had double vision. I was at a tennis lesson at the time and I couldn't hit the ball to save my life. So, yes there are varying degrees.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I've had serotonin syndrome after a suicide attempt and I was unconscious or at least completely unaware of anything after 5-10 mins of it starting. My body was convulsing heavily though.

Watch out with all those high dose vitamin preparations by the way. I always get sick after taking a multivitamin pill, doesn't matter which brand. Google "hypervitaminosis", that's probably what you're experiencing.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Serotonin syndrome is really overblown. I remember one case of some dude who used nardil with xtc that resulted in serotonin syndrome.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah it doesn't sound like serotonin syndrome to me. A little lexapro and some vitamins does not land you with SS. There is somethig else going on. 
Serotonin syndrome is not common even from very high doses of SSRI's with other Serotonin releasing drugs. It is truly overblown to worry about experiencing it in this situation.


----------

